# Angelkarte ostsee fehmarn online bestellen



## fischhändler (24. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat jemand ne Adresse, wo man die Ostseekarte fehmarn online bestellen kann


----------



## stoffel1 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkarte ostsee fehmarn online bestellen*

ich denke Du meinst die S-H Abgabe
https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/verwaltungsportal/fvp/fv/MELUR/Fischerei/?sid=19


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkarte ostsee fehmarn online bestellen*

Aloha!
Das is ganz easy. Suchst Dir einfach die Adresse vom Bürgerbüro Fehmarn raus. Da schickst Du eine Kopie von Perso und Bundesfischereischein (sie nennen Ihn Lebensfischereischein glaub ich) hin. Mit ins Paket kommen 10 Euro und ein Rückadressierter Umschlag mit Briefmarke und fertig. Den ganzen Krempel schickste da einfach hin und wartest ab bis Du die fertigen Unterlagen per Post zurück bekommst. Hat bei mir nichtmal 'ne Woche gedauert... :vik:


----------

